# CRT glass recycling



## glorycloud (Mar 10, 2017)

Here is a pretty detailed article in RL magazine about the current state of CRT recycling.
Probably way more information than 90% of the good folks here care about but it is
very comprehensive.  

http://rlmagazine.com/edition79p24.php


----------



## kurtak (Mar 10, 2017)

Very good article 8) :!: 

Some of the best (if not the best) & complete info I have seen concerning CRT recycling

Thanks for posting :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## finegold (Mar 10, 2017)

Excellent article I would not have found,but have interest in. Thank you for sharing. Now if only used tires had some value.


----------

